
“If you tolerate racism, delete Uber.“ - gkop
https://twitter.com/jboyolee/status/1299047636234833925
======
rvz
A very interesting hill to die on. They can say this message due to the fact
that it financially costs them and their investors almost nothing.

However, if they cared about 'equality' they would treat all their workers as
employees and send a message like this to show the world that they 'care'. But
wait! They can't or don't want to and complain about this because they know
that the financial costs to them is insurmountable.

Therefore, this message is completely empty virtue signalling.

